# Clinical Documentation Improvement (CDI)



## deyoung (Jan 14, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has the Clinical Documentation Specialist (CCDS) certification through acdis? Any opinions on how this has helped you or any other comments?

Thanks


----------

